# Honest Kitchen Base Mix



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

One of my dogs came down with pancreatitis, he had to have a very low fat diet. The best I found was the Honest Kitchen Zeal, we ordered it from PetFoodDirect.com! It was perfect and our dog loved it. It was very low fat, fish based. Easy to mix and let set for a few minutes then serve. The one comment is that this product smelled terrible to people, real fishy, but our boy loved it and really the smell did not stick with him. We fed him this for six months and then I found a good kibble, much less expensive that meets his needs. We also did try some of the other brands of Kitchen Zeal, our other dogs loved it also. 

Bottom line I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have never fed it exclusively, but when I needed to put weight on Molly, I fed Honest Kitchen Preference base mix with ground beef. She loved it but she hated waiting for the food to hydrate. She would spend the whole 5 minutes whining and staring at the bowl on the counter.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm kind of thinking as a supplement type deal to her kibble, not exclusively. Maybe feed as separate meals. Don't know how well it would mix with kibble in the same meal.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

My pancreatitis corgi did great on Verve which is also low fat. My golden who is never going to be fat needed a bit more calories. Corgi going on THK Preference and Fromm Classic Mature, Golden going on Preference and Fromm Lamb and Lentil, everyone happy. Yes the wait time causes noise and is a pain. However, you can premix a day and refrigerate it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Our girls just had that for dinner tonight along with a can of salmon each, yogurt and split a banana. The love it!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tried it with some cooked chicken (mixed with her kibble) and she absolutely loves it. This is the first time she has been excited about her food since the winter. Normally she gets to it when she gets to it or will just pick at it. She was practically prancing around waiting for me to put her bowl down. I just have to figure out what other type of meat and fish to mix in.

I was thinking chicken, beef, turkey, salmon, and bison. What other fish can I use other than the salmon?


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

KTKINS7
My wife bakes skinless chicken breast, and along with a TBSP of Greek yogut, get fed three times a day, 3 weeks past latest episode. In another week or so he will go back to twice a day meals.
In addition we are constantly on the look out for the "signs". Last episode, he was at vets within first sign which was too long but we are getting better and so will you.


----------

